# x1950xt vista 32bit &ati tool 2d/3d mode



## kangaxxpk (Oct 2, 2007)

hi

this is my first post, a problem make me to come here, i havent found alredy the solution of my  problem,

on win xp i always had overclocked my x1950xt , now on vista 32bit with all version of ati tool i cant because, when i open ati tool the card dont switch to 3d mode so all the time the frequenzy are resetted and the overclock dont persist.
i tryed all.... pls help me. what can i do ? or is a problem of ati tool ?


----------



## Wile E (Oct 2, 2007)

kangaxxpk said:


> hi
> 
> this is my first post, a problem make me to come here, i havent found alredy the solution of my  problem,
> 
> ...


What version of ATI Tool? Have you tried .27b2? http://www.techpowerup.com/wizzard/ATITool_0.27b2.exe


----------



## kangaxxpk (Oct 2, 2007)

yes and with 0.27b2 i cant modify voltage of my card too.. there isnt the menu...


----------



## kangaxxpk (Oct 2, 2007)

with xp i can do all...


----------

